# Problem mit Java Web Start



## plock (20. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes problem: wenn ich versuche .jnlp Dateien zu Starten (welche normalerweise mit Java Webstart ausgeführt werden sollten wie z.B. hier: Java Web Start Demos) bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: "Anwendungsfehler"
"Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden."
und als Beispiel für eine Datei:

Name: App Inventor for Android Blocks Editor
Author: Google
from: http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wo das Problem liegen könnte, im App Inventor Forum von Google bekam ich nach vielen Hilfevorschlägen den Hinweis das es sehr wahrscheinlich ein Java Problem bei mir ist und ich am ehesten in einem Java Forum Hilfe bekommen könnte. Daher hoffe ich das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mit freundlichem Gruß und Dank im Voraus

plock

PS: Hier noch die Fehlercodes des Anwendungsfehlers, vielleicht hilfts ja weiter:

```
Startdatei:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/
webstartfile/-8ntepffpjok21kg56v6fobmp8kt65h1usp82l9z5ck2i8qxwe94as4cl0glnp19xlykx8v84q27hs0asts043ajx7xvpxikcwyrnlysx5qpc6bdgijjwkc1echi5xf4ggm76py8rgj1k5f1b">
   <information>
      <title>App Inventor for Android Blocks Editor</title>
      <vendor>Google</vendor>
      <description>App Inventor for Android Blocks Editor</
description>
   </information>
   <security>
      <all-permissions/>
   </security>
   <update check="always" policy="always"/>
   <resources>
      <j2se version="1.5+" max-heap-size="1024m" java-vm-args=""/>
      <jar href="YoungAndroidCodeblocks_deploy.jar"/>
   </resources>
   <application-desc main-
class="com.google.devtools.ode.youngandroid.YaHttpServerMain">
      <argument>[url]http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/webstartfile/[/url]
</argument>

<argument>-8ntepffpjok21kg56v6fobmp8kt65h1usp82l9z5ck2i8qxwe94as4cl0glnp19xlykx8v84q27hs0asts043ajx7xvpxikcwyrnlysx5qpc6bdgijjwkc1echi5xf4ggm76py8rgj1k5f1b/
</argument>
      <argument>true</argument>
   </application-desc>
</jnlp>

Ausnahme:

com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException: Ressource konnte nicht
geladen werden:
[url]http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/webstartfile/-8ntepffpjok21k[/url]...
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown
Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown
Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload$DownloadTask.call(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(Unknown
Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Gekapselte Ausnahme:

java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL:
[url]http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/webstartfile/-8ntepffpjok21k[/url]...
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedConstructorAccessor2.newInstance(Unknown
Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown
Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
        at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$6.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at
sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getChainedException(Unknown[/url]
Source)
        at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown[/url]
Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doGetRequest(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown
Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown
Source)
        at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload$DownloadTask.call(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(Unknown
Source)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code:
403 for URL:
[url]http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/webstartfile/-8ntepffpjok21k[/url]...
        at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown[/url]
Source)
        at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
        ... 15 more
```


----------



## hansmueller (21. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

also die Jar-Datei kann man mit http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/webstartfile/-8ntepffpjok21kg56v6fobmp8kt65h1usp82l9z5ck2i8qxwe94as4cl0glnp19xlykx8v84q27hs0asts043ajx7xvpxikcwyrnlysx5qpc6bdgijjwkc1echi5xf4ggm76py8rgj1k5f1b/YoungAndroidCodeblocks_deploy.jar problemlos herunterladen.

Evtl. könntest du nach der Codebase noch folgendes angeben:

```
href="NamederJNLPDatei.jnlp"
```
oder auch folgende Codebase ausprobieren:

```
codebase="http://appinventor.googlelabs.com:80/ode/
webstartfile/-8ntepffpjok21kg56v6fobmp8kt65h1usp82l9z5ck2i8qxwe94as4cl0glnp19xlykx8v84q27hs0asts043ajx7xvpxikcwyrnlysx5qpc6bdgijjwkc1echi5xf4ggm76py8rgj1k5f1b/"
```
(der Schägstrich am Schluß)

Wie sieht den deine Ordnerstruktur aus? D. h. wo hast du die JNLP und die Jar abgespeichert? Alles im selben Order oder in unterschiedlichen?

MfG
hansmueller


----------

